# tobo First Wednesday night tournament may 3



## jonfishmacon (May 1, 2017)

First Wednesday night tournament!
Public · Hosted by Lake Tobesofkee Wednesday Night Fishing Tournament
7-11pm 


 be there claystone ramp   30$ team


----------



## jonfishmacon (May 4, 2017)

congratz to 1st place justin lanier team with 7 fish 17 pounds on tobo. 

over 30 boats


----------



## jonfishmacon (May 11, 2017)

*may10*

congratz to 1st place justin lanier team with 14 pounds
and big fish 5#
38 boats


----------

